# Question about FrontPage Webbot timestamp



## Alisonw (Mar 25, 2004)

[Already posted on Web Design Forum with no response]

I publish pages to an *Intranet * and while not an HTML expert, I can usually figure out what it's doing and tidy it up etc.

Recently I noticed the "Date last updated" line I always put on my pages was showing the wrong date. I looked at my source page on my PC, which read

last updated: 

then I looked at the source code of the published page (right click, view source), which read

last updated: 20 July 2004

It looks like when I published the page, the server added the startspan & checksum bits, which I don't understand. The date was wrong. Could this be because the date on the server was wrong?

I'd be grateful for any help on understanding what's going on here.

Alison


----------

